# Pen Display Trays



## GaryMGg (Nov 23, 2007)

In this thread, I posted a new pen using a blank cast by Don Ward:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=30193

Here's are two more photos containing that pen and some others using another type of
display tray I'm making. This is similar to the display tray used in the pen box.
The green is flocking I tried thanks to Norm B, Bluewing92:






This tray contains two of my finest pens using blanks made by two masters of their game, Eagle and Don Ward:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice tray Gary. It's the first time that I've seen an 'eagle' and a rattler side by side.

-Peter-


----------



## Bluewing92 (Nov 24, 2007)

Great job on those pens.   And nice looking tray.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 24, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## R2 (Nov 24, 2007)

That is really impressive![]


----------

